# Camping along Rock Creek (near Suches)?



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 1, 2014)

Last time I was there was decades ago.  I recall seeing people camping along the creek back then.  Anyone know if that can still be done?

I'm not interested in a nearby campground.  I'm just wanting to take my dog on his first camping trip, and wouldn't mind doing a little trout fishing too.


----------



## huntersluck (Mar 1, 2014)

Many camping spots on rock but some sections are seasonal some are year round so check the state trout stream map


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 1, 2014)

Really?  The map I downloaded from DNR shows all of it to be a year-round stream.


----------



## centerc (Mar 13, 2014)

yes past the bridge is open camping   but be prepared for drinkers to be there too since its open camping


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 14, 2014)

All of Rock creek is year-round fishing. You can camp pretty much anywhere you want as long as its not posted "no camping'. I've never had any trouble with drinkers though the sight of a discreet beer doesnt bother me. I live right down the road from there.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Mar 14, 2014)

there is camping as stated above just note first come first serve there are some remote spots and fyi make sure you have your dog on leash per the forest service. I have a new lab I want to intraduce to camping


----------

